# '55 Columbia Fire Arrow refurbished



## jpromo (Aug 6, 2012)

Wanted a quick project after my prolonged Colorflow project that ended up on the repair stand for 2 months. Figured I'd go through this first year middleweight I've had for a little bit
.
Tore it down and cleaned and regreased everything, polished paint and chrome, dug out some shoes for it and voila.

Put fresh batteries in the tank and the horn works flawlessly with no finagling! Never had that happen. Very respectable condition and everything's there and correct. Nicest guard and tank decals I've ever owned. Rides great too; enjoy.


----------



## jason morton (Apr 24, 2015)

Love these!!!!!! if ever for sale let me know please...


----------



## vincev (Apr 24, 2015)

Kool oldie


----------



## jd56 (Apr 25, 2015)

Ahhhhh another off the repair stand. Great job Jason. 
It's nice to now make room for the next project. 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## pjbowditch@gmail.com (Apr 28, 2015)

*'55 Columbia Fire Arrow*



jason morton said:


> Love these!!!!!! if ever for sale let me know please...




Hi Jason--big coincidence:haven't been onsite for a long time, first post I saw was yours. I have a 55 FA just like the one pictured, original paint. It's crated since our move to Asheville from NYC- I rode it for many years in New York, great bike-the two speed shift really helps-shifter is stamped Bendix Aviation, of all things. Have been meaning to find a home for it, I think mine is a bit cleaner than the one pictured-stuff comes with it:extra tranny, tranny manual(very helpful!) ,Columbia catalog,odds and ends(would have to look, it's been a while. I have photos before and after, but all on PRINT...that's how long its been (15-20 years)-I'll try scanning them to iphoto to send if you'd like. I'm happy to find a Fire Arrow fan- I really like the bike, thought it was a winner. If you wish, reply to me here, or (might be quicker) email me at pjbowditch@gmail.com, or call 828-258-1431. Thanks, Philip Bowditch


----------

